# Termite swarmers in tank - are they harmful?



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)

So yesterday I noticed a winged bug in my tank stuck to one of my frogs. Today I found about 5 more, and from googling termite swarmers I can see that's what they are. I have never spotted one in my house, and my tank has been set up for over half a year, so I'm not sure where they came from but more importantly I was wondering if anyone knows if can these harm my vivarium or my frogs?


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Try to post a picture. Lots of flying insects are misidentified as termite reproductives.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

subastral said:


> So yesterday I noticed a winged bug in my tank stuck to one of my frogs. Today I found about 5 more, and from googling termite swarmers I can see that's what they are. I have never spotted one in my house, and my tank has been set up for over half a year, so I'm not sure where they came from but more importantly I was wondering if anyone knows if can these harm my vivarium or my frogs?


If they are termites, they will have 4 wings of identical length. If they have a shorter pair and a longer pair they are flying ants. I doubt they would harm your frogs any. Many people feed them to their frogs. I would be more interested in where they came from. Assuming they are swarming subterranean termites, those colonies tend to take 1-2 years befor they produce winged examples. Inside a house, it could be an indication of an established colony. Pics will definitely help.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would think you may have Dry Wood Termites, in my experience with them they would have a small amount of swarmers from smallerhivesdown here we get them in furniture, window sills, baseboards, etc.They probably were introduced by wood features you placed in the tank.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like you found an answer to your previous post.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/156970-gravelly-brown-stuff-found-tank.html#post1754482


----------



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha, I did think of that too. The weird thing is that gravelly stuff showed up a whole year ago, and these termites just started showing up very suddenly - so I wonder if it's possible that they've been hiding in the wood this whole time and just started to come out? We'll be calling a pest control guy and see if he can answer that.


----------



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmm, I wonder if they could have been hiding in the wood for this whole time and just started to come out for whatever reason, because we put this tank together in December. We'll have to call out a pest guy and ask him. We did just tear out a wall because my shower was leaking, and they started showing up right around the time when we tore the wall out, but I have only seen about 3 in the house, and there are dozens in the tank so not sure if the shower thing is coincidental or not.


----------



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure from image searching that they're termites - plus there's a pile of what looks like sawdust on one of my wood pieces in there now. There's a small hole in the big drift wood log I have in there, and I occasionally see something like antennae wiggling around in it. Though when I poke a straightened paper clip into the hole nothing comes out and the clip comes out clean. Also from what I read their wings fall off, and I'm finding wings scattered around and mostly wingless ones in the tank now.

Here's a photo of some of the bugs I picked out:









I'm pretty confused as to where they came from too since I set up this tank in December - but if you say they take a long time to colonize perhaps they've been hiding in the driftwood or some other wood piece since I bought them and they are just now coming out? To add to the confusion we did just rip out a wall last week since my shower was leaking, and they started showing up around that time. Though this could be pure coincidence because I have only seen maybe 2 or 3 in my room, all near the tank, and there are dozens in the frog tank. It's relieving to know they shouldn't harm my frogs though; I'm assuming it would be recommended to remove the wood pieces, get them out of the house and thoroughly clean the tank to make sure they are all out before buying replacement wood? I appreciate the help!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Those pictured look like drywood termites. They don;t swarm every year which may explain not seeing them before.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, they aren't ants. Subterranean termite reproductives (King and Queen) are brown, not white like the workers and soldiers. When they are in the form of this photo they are called alate (with wings) or dealate (shed wings). They could also be dry wood termites. It's hard to tell. A diagnostic feature between the two is the number of wing veins. Subterranean termites have 2 broad brown veins and dry wood termites have 4 broad brown veins. If they are dry wood termites they are VERY dangerous to the wood in your house as, unlike subterranean termites, they can easily survive low humidity. Take a few to your local pest inspector and have them positively ID'ed.

EDIT: Regardless of which species they are, alate termites are the ones who leave an established colony to begin a new one. The ones you have are looking to start a new colony. As such, protect your home and get rid of them!


----------



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmm, will have to call a terminator and find out for sure, and what to do about em. Thanks for the help!


----------



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)

Indeed. A terminator will be coming out tomorrow. Thanks for the info/help!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

subastral said:


> Indeed. A terminator will be coming out tomorrow. Thanks for the info/help!


Don't allow your exterminator to treat while you have frogs in the house without first knowing the treatment won't harm them. Find out their recommendation and consult with someone here who knows more about the nature of exterminating chemicals.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Remove your frogs from your vivarium. Use a Co2 bomb on your vivarium to help rid the pest.


----------

